# UFC 114 - Rashad V Rampage



## Raoul Duke (May 25, 2010)

After many many heated exchanges between the two they will finally step into the octagon to get it on and let their fists do the talking.

The winner will be given a title shot against Shogun Rua







Anyone else going to be watching this on the weekend? I am so pumped for this


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 25, 2010)

I spent like a half hour last weekend looking for a stream.. before i realized it was this weekend =[ Im kinda excited to see, but not as much as the upcoming fights, Brock Lesner vs Carwin being the main one thats gonna be amazing.


----------



## jaxadam (May 25, 2010)

I can't wait to miss it...

I will be out of town, and this will be probably one of the few UFC fights that I've missed in the past 5 years, and I'm kinda pissed about it...

I think I'm going to have to get one of my friends to come over and set my DVR for it.

There's definitely been a lot of hype, and I think it will be a hell of a fight for sure.


----------



## -K4G- (May 25, 2010)

Can't wait. Hope Rashad wins.


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm still pissed ha. I hope Shogun whoops Rashad!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 8, 2010)

I learned in that fight that you can win by leaning on someone against the cage for two rounds.


----------



## Deadseen (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought this gala was terrible boring, no interesting fights at all. They need to loosen up the rules a little so that the fights get more exiting.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 8, 2010)

The whole ticket was boring as hell. Reminds me why I don't buy the PPV, and just catch the highlights the next day.


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, I hate when it goes to the judges. 
Ha I just watched a studio update from Soilwork and Wichers said almost the same exact thing I did!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 13, 2010)




----------

